# Bowdenzughalterung Switch



## Xanik (3. November 2010)

Servus Leute,

weiß jemand wo ich so eine Halterung (siehe Bild) für die Schaltzüge bekomme ? Ich finde die Lösung sehr schick und habs nirgendwo im Netz gefunden ;-)









Vielen Dank schonmal


Grüße Xanik


----------



## bike-it-easy (6. November 2010)

Das ist schlicht und einfach ein recht langer Kabelbinder durch die komplette Achse (ist hohl) durchgefädelt. An der anderen Seite raus, um den Zug rum und wieder rein und komplett durch. Um den Zug rum, zuziehen, fertig. Verstanden?

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (11. November 2010)

Ich habe beim Switch nie verstanden, warum man die Leitungen so behindert über die Umlenkhebel legen soll. Sobald das Rad einfedert hat man mehr als 2x 90° Knicke in der Leitung...


----------



## wortwitz (11. November 2010)

sieht aber recht schick aus...


----------

